# For all women out there



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello ladies of hauntforum, i got this catalog that came for my wife and i thought there might be many here who get a lot of use out of the costumes here. They are a bit pricey but look very nice to me.Maybe it might be worth checking them out online.
www.pyramidcollection.com


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I love that catalog. I get it all the time and you're right, it's a bit pricey for a costume, but if you are going to wear it more than once, it may be worth it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are beautiful clothes. Thanks for sharing that site.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 likes to point out items in that catalog that he thinks I should buy, like those outfits that make you look like a Middle Ages (not middle-aged) serving wench


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen this site before and they do have beautiful things!

Learn to sew and you can make them for yourself, and even better!!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

ohhhh, never saw this before! thanks!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I received their catalog a couple of weeks ago and I have been checking out some of the pendents but I really like the coffin ring.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Never saw this before...it's great. Thank for the info!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The costume for a middle aged serving wench would be a t-shirt, sweats, 7 year old glasses and no makeup. Oh, wait- I'm wearing it right now!! LOL.
Thanks for the info.(I'm diggin' the gaiter button leg warmers...but I would feel like doing aerobics if I wore leg warmers...)


----------



## TJRob (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting that site. It is full of great stuff for our Texas Ren Fest adventures.


----------

